# Talaga ho



## Seb_K

When I watched a Filipino movie earlier, the child responded to his mother when she asked him a question, he said "talaga ho" very eagerly. From my own understanding, it seems to mean, "really (?)" ... Or what does it mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes it's right.  Talaga is really and ho is a word of reverence.


----------



## Seb_K

Ahhh ... Salamat po!


----------



## bibay27

Seb_K said:


> Ahhh ... Salamat po!


 

hi seb_K...

i you know how to use _po_..... sure you know how to use _ho_.

po=ho

opo=oho


----------



## tanzhang

Isn't po the more repctful word than ho?

being:

po - the most respectful
ho - a little respect

so there for po is not = to ho


----------



## moonshine

Yeah, that's right. Using po/opo shows more reverence than using ho/oho, but using the latter is still respectful nonetheless.


----------

